# Dumb question but...



## skyscraper101 (Nov 6, 2006)

OK I know this is a dumb question but - do I need a visa to travel to the USA on  holiday for a week?

I'm a British citizen with one of those new fangled biometric passports and no criminal record. I'm fairly sure I don't need one but I haven't read anything which gives me a clear answer yet, these things seem to change all the time and I want to be sure as I'm off to New York on Dec 2nd.

Can someone here reassure me I don't need one?


----------



## girasol (Nov 6, 2006)

Ring George Bush, he should be able to tell you.

faling that, ring the American consulate/embassy or something like that.


----------



## simon_rushton (Nov 6, 2006)

You won't need a visa providing you fit the criteria for entry on the Visa Waiver Program (http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/without/without_1990.html ).  

You'll have to fill in form I-94W which they'll give you on the plane. If you can answer 'no' to all these questions you should be OK for 90 days entry. If any of them are 'yes' then officially you need a visa:

 A. Do you have a communicable disease; physical or mental disorder; or are you a drug abuser or addict?
B. Have you ever been arrested or convicted for an offense or crime involving moral turpitude or a violation related to a controlled substance; or been arrested or convicted for two or more offenses for which the aggregage sentence to confinement was five years seeking entry to engage in criminal or immoral activities?
C. Have you ever been or are you now involved in espionage or sabotage; or in terrorist activities: or genocide; or between 1933 and 1945 were you involved , in any way, inpersecutions associated with NAZI Germany or its allies?
D. Are you seeking to work in the U.S.; or have you ever been excluded and deported; or been previously removed from the United Stated; or procured or attempted to procure avisa or entry into the U.S. by fraud or missrepresentation?
E. Have you ever detained, retained or withheld custody of a child from a U.S. citizen granted custody of the child?
F. Have you ever been denied a U.S. visa or entry into the U.S. or had a U.S. visa canceled? If yes,
When? _________________ Where? _______________
G. Have you ever asserted immunity from prosecution?


http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/without/without_1990.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 6, 2006)

Cool, looks like I dont need one then


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 6, 2006)

my 'sensible' side has always restrained my desire to say

"Well, actually I did see some action with the Waffen SS"

That and the knowledge that I would be stuck on a plane home, regardless of how many times I said 'But it was just a joke'.


----------

